# $10K budget - help a doc pick my first watch



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

I posted this is in another forum, but was advised to post here as well. 

Title says it all. Wedding gift from wife. First watch. Looking for something very versatile. I dress in mostly in scrubs daily being a doc. Occasionally, some formal events. Open to purchasing gently used. Work with xrays quite a bit daily and not sure if this will have bearing on the watch. Wrist is about 6.75". 

Was looking at the Rolex SD4K. Tried it on in person and liked it. 

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Look at the new Omega 300 ... It's very tough and anti magnetic. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

GrouchoM said:


> Look at the new Omega 300 ... It's very tough and anti magnetic.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Will check it out.

I work in private setting, so toughness is not really something the watch has to have.

What is the consensus on AP Royal Oak? I see some used around 12K


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

From your first thread I'd do the Milgauss in whichever color you like the best . . .


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

I want something with a date. Also, if going Rolex, I like the SD4K the best. I have tried on a bunch of Rolex watches at the AD. Wife and I liked the SD4K. I liked the DSSD as well as the SD4k - but the DSSD is not really a first and only watch to get IMO as it is kind of chunky. AP had no Daytona hmmm


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

This screams Rolex Milgauss. Pick your colour. Litteraly the perfect watch for you.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok if you want a date then look at the Omega Seamaster 15000 gauss and IWC Ingenieur.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Uh oh 

That is +2 for Milgauss! Can you guy expand further on why you recommend this over the SD4K? Or other brands?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think Milgauss has a date so that lets that out but the why is because it looks cool, is antimagnetic and the quality cannot/shouldn't be questioned . . .


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Rolex Sea Dweller is a completely fine choice and if you and Mrs. already like it then you're sold, why look further? Frankly, a Datejust II in whatever dial type and color you like best is a superbly versatile watch. X-rays are not a problem, but an MRI machine could be. In the case you are around MRI machines, an Omega Globemaster is a good choice (get this gray market for a big savings). AP has high maintenance costs so I wouldn't go used because you could be asking for an MI if there's a problem... 

Check out a white dial Breguet Marine 5817 for an alternative that is super classy yet versatile.

For the Milgauss (blue dial--it's so sweet), you'd be surprised. I love having a date on my watch, but when I got one that didn't have a date it turned out that I love that watch, too. The milgauss is a bit special, but don't let that take you from the SD4K if that's what you like. Basically, over here on the autism spectrum club, we're going to give you lots of options--just take it all for what you paid for it and then go with your heart and do whatever your wife suggests.


----------



## schsieh (Dec 27, 2014)

I had Milgauss and Breguet 5718 silver dial. The 5817 stayed twice the time than the Milgauss, it's classic, elegant and versatile. If toughness isn't needed, I'd go 5817 between the two. However, if you care about resale market value, Rolex would be better. On the other hand, you can get a like-new 5817 by half of the MSRP.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I'm sure you'll get plenty of great suggestions from the folks here, and truly, the Rolex you like is a perfectly fine one, albeit a bulky choice. I'm going to suggest something with a bit of historical and functional significance: Gallet Multichron Decimal Chronograph.










I'm going to guess you haven't heard much of Gallet, but, having been in constant existence and family owned since the 1400s, they aren't new at all; they just don't actively sell to retail consumers. Since about the 1980s, they have chosen to quietly make watches and movements for their peers in the high end Swiss segment. Make no mistake, however, they have a number of "firsts," under their belt: the first waterproof chronograph wristwatch, the first wristwatch with a 28,800 BPH escapement, first wristwatch with rotating bezel and the first chronograph wristwatch with a 24-hour GMT complication.

The Decimal is a watch they made specifically with doctors in mind. The functionality is likely obsolete for today's tech-endowed doctors, but the watches features work just as effectively now as they did in the 1940s when it was made. What makes it "for doctors?" Its time recording functions are divided into minutes and tenths of minutes.

I'm not going to pretend that finding a pristine model will be easy, but if/when you do, you'll have something truly unique, that is itself a piece of history as well as being made by the world's oldest watch company, and a piece of fine engineering.



















As for the price, expect to pay ~$4K - $5K for a pristine example. If you come by a "long in the tooth one, expect to spend about $2K - $4K with Gallet to have it refurbished.

All the best.


----------



## fargo (Jul 22, 2014)

Vacheron Constantin Overseas (not the newly announced version) is a great looking high-end watch. And with the introduction of the brand new model, the prices are floating around low 10Ks for the base version.

It's automatic, anti-magnetic and comes from one of the top three manufacturers. I recommend the white dial with stainless steel bracelet. It has a date window too. I took this picture at the VC Istanbul Boutique last week.


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

For 10K, you can't really go wrong perusing the Rolex/Omega sport models, both new and used.

The Milgauss gets a lot of recommendation due to its roots in the science community (anti magnetism being the key feature). But if the DSSD is what you like then go for it. Let us know what you pick!


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

From your first thread I recommended the AP ROO Diver. You seem to be leaning towards watches with some wrist presence. Those you can pick up used from $12-$15k. I know it's above your budget but it's an AP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

If you and your wife like the Rolex SD4K I wouldn't hesitate to get it. In that price range you won't find a watch that holds it's value any better. It is as durable as anything on the market. It is recognizable to non-watch people. The service that Rolex delivers will best any other brand. The Seadweller looks great from blue jeans to scrubs to dressing up. You would be hard pressed to find a better piece to serve as your "only watch". If the watch you want is the SD4K and it is in your budget, don't settle for less.


----------



## Townshend (Sep 6, 2011)

MarqDePombal said:


> From your first thread I recommended the AP ROO Diver. You seem to be leaning towards watches with some wrist presence. Those you can pick up used from $12-$15k. I know it's above your budget but it's an AP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He could probably get an earlier diver even less than $12k too.

Rolex would be the defacto watch to go with otherwise; however, are you looking to be different? More sporty? More elegant?

Not to sell, but I do have a GP for sale that is well within your budget and still under warranty. Looking to get rid of fairly quickly and flexible on price.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the input fellas. Would take too long to respond one by one, so I will highlight some points.

Re: breguet 5817 - does it not look a bit dressy?

Re: Gallet Multichron Decimal Chronograph - looks nice, somewhat dressier, but still casual. Where will I find this?

Re: Vacheron Constantin Overseas - I like that one, but very similar to the Rolex style. Does this have a better brand appeal than Rolex?

AP ROO diver - I like the unique looks of these, but I have never tried on in person. May be a bit out of my budget no?

Re looking for: something a little different would be okay. Good balance of sporty vs elegant - I know this is hard and very subjective. Something not too small or substantial. Have a 6.5 - 6.75 in wrist - so thinking 40-42/43 mm max. Open to dial colors, but I think something darker is a bit more versatile. 


@Townshend - what is a GP?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

The Milgauss was designed by a doctor for use in surgery. That is the story I have heard.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Alden said:


> The Milgauss was designed by a doctor for use in surgery. That is the story I have heard.


Ah ok. Wish it had a date.


----------



## Beaunecrusher (Feb 10, 2014)

Another vote for the Vacheron. It is going to be sold off at thousands below the RRP, as the new version kicks in. IMHO, I far prefer the older version to the new. It has the anti magnetism , a very distinctive look, particularly in the white, has a (discreet) date etc. A little above budget, but a watch that you can wear happily for the long term. 

In answer to your question about brand, Vacheron is in the very top tier of watches. Rolex is arguably in the third tier (second if one is being charitable). They are known for making really good, bulletproof watches. The downside is they are very recognizable (at least it is a down side for me, for others it is a major plus).


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Beaunecrusher said:


> Another vote for the Vacheron. It is going to be sold off at thousands below the RRP, as the new version kicks in. IMHO, I far prefer the older version to the new. It has the anti magnetism , a very distinctive look, particularly in the white, has a (discreet) date etc. A little above budget, but a watch that you can wear happily for the long term.
> 
> In answer to your question about brand, Vacheron is in the very top tier of watches. Rolex is arguably in the third tier (second if one is being charitable). They are known for making really good, bulletproof watches. The downside is they are very recognizable (at least it is a down side for me, for others it is a major plus).


Any particular Vacheron model?


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

He's talking about the Vacheron Constantin overseas


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Hospitality said:


> Any particular Vacheron model?


For me, the VC Overseas Chrono, current model, not the new one. Available in white, black and (my personal favorite) blue. Anti-magnetic, big date, handy built-in timer, and one of the best brands out there. Also avoids the Rolex "stigma" (saying this as someone that owns two and doesn't worry about it). The Breguet Marine is more versatile than you might think, speaking as someone who owns one, and should definitely be in the running.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

...and a picture of my Breguet for reference. You'll find that real life pictures give you a much better idea of what a watch looks like than the manufacturer's renderings.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Ochs + Junior - date model. You can pick your colors + make it as dressy as you want. Eg

https://www.ochsundjunior.ch/german-silver/
https://www.facebook.com/ochsundjun...3701589649804/746564685363489/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/ochsundjun...3701589649804/732042926815665/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/ochsundjun...3701589649804/724760410877250/?type=3&theater


----------



## Beaunecrusher (Feb 10, 2014)

There was a picture of the white overseas earlier in the thread which was a little hard to make out. It also does not photograph very well. http://www.rcross.co.uk/pic/Watches/VCOReview/VCOgenTitle1.jpg


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, if you can't settle on a do-it-all watch you could go for a Tudor Black Bay to bang around when needed and then a more casual/dressy watch from JLC or the like. There are lots of new reverso models ( a larger reverso classique; I've always liked the grand taille or duo models, too)and I really like the 39mm black master control date

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Tudor Advisor or calibre de cartier. Both look amazing.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Another vote for a Generation 2 VC Overseas, the chronograph model in particular (with large date at 12 o'clock) with whatever dial and strap options appeal to you. Here's VC product page for it with all the options.

I've used Overseas chrono over several years and would recommend one without hesitation. I have the same wrist size as you and find the Overseas chrono to be a perfect size watch, not too big but still with lots of presence and reassuring heft. The finish is superb as one would expect a watch from one of the holy trinity manufacturer and the bracelet is smooth, solid, visually striking and super-comfy. I also love how it flies below the radar for most folks since they've never heard of Vacheron Constantin, so it's perfect for someone who doesn't want to be perceived as trying to make a statement (as often is a case with Rolex watches). The movement is enclosed in an iron Faraday cage making it magnetic-proof and the depth rating for underwater use is 150m.

The rubber strap is by far the most comfortable option and you generally don't have to fuss about trying to avoid scratches and dings on a metal bracelet (although the link shape and brushed finish on the bracelet don't show wear too much). But the bracelet is the best looking in my opinion, the only caveat is that it may or may not be enough to use the included 2/3 link to get the perfect fit - I've had to get a second one to get the exact fit.

VC just launched Generation 3 of the Overseas line so Generation 2 pieces should be available with nice discount, particularly on the secondary market. A used Gen 2 chrono in great condition usually sells for $11k-$14k depending on age and bracelet/strap etc. If you get one at a steep discount (I've seen them for ~10K) you won't have to worry too much about relatively lower resale value of VC vs Rolex, since the price arguably won't dip all that much lower in the next few years (the new gen will take a while to become widely available and will be priced higher).

But, having said all that, you should really get whatever watch appeals to you most. At the end of the day they will all do their job - tell time, but since it's meant to be a cherished lifetime memento and won't need to be sold or "upgraded", get the watch both you and your wife really love, it will eventually be more than just a watch to you two.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

My suggestion would be to walk into an AD with several fine brands (e. g. Tourneau) and find the watches you like without regard to the price. 
Then filter the ones that fit the budget. 
You should have several to choose from. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Townshend (Sep 6, 2011)

Girard Perregaux. I've sent you a PM


----------



## watchukev (Jan 30, 2016)

Check out a grand carerra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Donut said:


> If you and your wife like the Rolex SD4K I wouldn't hesitate to get it. In that price range you won't find a watch that holds it's value any better. It is as durable as anything on the market. It is recognizable to non-watch people. The service that Rolex delivers will best any other brand. The Seadweller looks great from blue jeans to scrubs to dressing up. You would be hard pressed to find a better piece to serve as your "only watch". If the watch you want is the SD4K and it is in your budget, don't settle for less.


Totally agree with the above. For what it's worth, I was looking at an SD4k and a VC Overseas, and I went with the SD4k. I'd say that VC is generally thought of as a better brand among those who are into high-end watches, but Rolex will have more broad recognition/appeal. Depends on how you want to go between those, but either would be a great choice. Personally, the VC was a bit flashy for something I was (at the time) looking for to be a daily wearer.

Regardless, very nice wedding gift from the wife -- congrats on the nupitals and the incoming gift whichever route you decide!


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks all. Appreciate the input and the kin words.

Will show the VC to the wife and see what she thinks. Are they easily avail used? The Rolex are very easy available.

Something about an AP appeals to me, but I don't think the design will gel with the wife.


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

Rolex GMT Master II Black & Blue. At least that's the watch I would pick with a $10k budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Since we are in the HE forum, the VC Overseas over the SD4K. I have both and in a one or the other fight for me there is no contest. I do also prefer the current models to the newly announced ones.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic dj, 36mm, lots of dial options to choose from.


----------



## eezm3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rolex Daytona!


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

WHere can I try on a VC?


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Hospitality said:


> WHere can I try on a VC?


I guess that depends where you are...

VC boutiques: Vacheron Constantin boutiques, authorized retailers and customer service - Vacheron Constantin

Or find an authorized dealer that carries VC. I believe places like Tourneau and other chain watch stores usually have VCs (I know the ones in NYC do).


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

Hospitality said:


> Re looking for: something a little different would be okay. Good balance of sporty vs elegant - I know this is hard and very subjective. Something not too small or substantial. Have a 6.5 - 6.75 in wrist - so thinking 40-42/43 mm max. Open to dial colors, but I think something darker is a bit more versatile.


A Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe fits your description above. It's definitely a bit different - you won't encounter many others wearing one. It's also anti-magnetic.

Bathyscaphe by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Hope I can make a vc shop. 

I know u guys said look for vc overseas but is that a line of watches or just one watch? I tried searching and can't get a clear idea.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

It's a line, there is a 3 hander and a chronograph (and there used to be a home time but not sure if that is current). Different models are different combinations of colours, materials, straps/bracelets... For your budget you'd probably be looking at the 3 hander

Google image here


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

It seems a new line came out in 2016 and it is supposed to have a better movement. 

Is there a place where I can see the pics/watches from the old Overseas line? Their website only shows the 2016 models and these are out my price range at this time.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Matt Arciuolo said:


> I'd suggest the new Rolex Milgauss in blue. That's a GADA watch


c

I like Milgauss, but I want my first watch WITH a date.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Hospitality said:


> It seems a new line came out in 2016 and it is supposed to have a better movement.
> 
> Is there a place where I can see the pics/watches from the old Overseas line? Their website only shows the 2016 models and these are out my price range at this time.


Google is your friend, you can also try chrono24, there will be a lot of pictures there of the old overseas.

I should add that the old overseas has a fine, well-proven movement, so it's not really an issue.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Spangles said:


> Google is your friend, you can also try chrono24, there will be a lot of pictures there of the old overseas.
> 
> I should add that the old overseas has a fine, well-proven movement, so it's not really an issue.


...or you could look at post #24, where I posted a picture of the chronograph version...


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hospitality said:


> It seems a new line came out in 2016 and it is supposed to have a better movement.
> 
> Is there a place where I can see the pics/watches from the old Overseas line? Their website only shows the 2016 models and these are out my price range at this time.


It's not that the new ones (Gen 3) have better movements but they are inhouse, meaning designed and manufactured by VC rather than someone else and then finished to VC's own standards. The new models will take a fair bit of time to precipitate into the retail channels, and when they finally reach the stores, expect to pay very close to MSRP which should put them well outside of your original budget (the new chrono in steel is listed at 25.900 Euro, the time and date only is 17.900 Euro). It will take years probably before they start showing up at grey dealers at typical discounts. Gen 2 are still widely available in the secondary market, you should be able to find a second-hand chronograph for about $10-11K, a time and date only version for about $8-9K. Many (myself included) actually prefer the design of the Gen 2 and the value they represent right now is unbeatable compared to the Gen 3, not to mention the lengthy wait you'd have to endure to get a Gen 3 watch.

You can use a secondary market aggregator searches like this one for example to check all the latest deals posted on this site and other similar ones.

There are some great reviews on youtube, like this for a silver dial chrono, this for a black dial chrono, this for a titanium bezel chrono with antracite dial, this for a blue dial chrono and this for a silver dial dual time. Given your budget I'd look into a silver, blue or antracite dial chronos. The black one although not without its fans is not all that impressive in person and was discontinued sometime ago, probably due to lower demand. The dual time model has some very useful complications (home time, power reserve indicator) and if you don't mind the quirky dial layout could be an awesome daily driver. The silver and blue ones are stunning watches, the antracite one is more subdued but will stand up to daily scratches, nicks and marks better due to its titanium bezel (mine held out for 2 years of pretty rough daily wear and barely showed any signs at all).

The silver one comes with a steel bracelet, the blue one comes with either a bracelt or a rubber/alligator combo and the antracite one comes with rubber/alligator combo only. All will take any of the three mounting options though. The bracelet is the best looking, the rubber is the most comfortable and the alligator is more suitable for dressy occasions. The bracelet will get scratched up eventually but the shape of the links and the brushed finish hide marks very well. You can have a VC service centre refinish your bracelet any time and it will come back like new. If you do decide on an Overseas, I'd suggest getting one with the metal bracelet and then add either of the two other ones (or both) later, it will be cheaper that way.

Edit: just wanted the clarify - the bracelet is not uncomfortable but since it's made of metal it will remain the same size while your wrist will expand and contract with weather, humidity and physical activity. The rubber strap can be worn all year round and so can the alligator one (to a lesser degree), but the rubber will not discolour or fade on the inside from sweat like the alligator which should really not be worn in very hot weather. There is a 2/3 link in the bracelet which allows to adjust the size but it may not give you the exact fit, I had to get a second one to get a perfect medium fit which is not too loose in cooler temps and not too tight on warmer days. Your mileage may vary, naturally.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Don't be a boring doc like every other one that wears a Rolex. 
Trinity watch all the way....VC
Love mine








(See what I did there . )

Sent from my 16M


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hospitality said:


> Hope I can make a vc shop.
> 
> I know u guys said look for vc overseas but is that a line of watches or just one watch? I tried searching and can't get a clear idea.


The Overseas is VC's line of sport watches. There are a few different models of Overseas. The models vary by complication and by mounting method (bracelet or strap). The Overseas is not a new line; there are multiple variants going back decades to the 222.
-- Survey Of The Vacheron Constantin Overseas Sport Watch History | aBlogtoWatch
-- Vacheron & Constantin: A Short History
-- https://www.crownandcaliber.com/watches/vacheron-constantin/overseas
-- Read this first: Vacheron Constantin "222" Review - Vacheron Constantin discussion

All the best.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Spangles said:


> Google is your friend, you can also try chrono24, there will be a lot of pictures there of the old overseas.
> 
> I should add that the old overseas has a fine, well-proven movement, so it's not really an issue.


If it's going to have any issue, it'll be the barrel bridge one that affects any of the watches having the same JLC 920 movement (VC 1120) inside. The issue largely won't manifest itself if the watch has been consistently and routinely serviced. The problem, of course, when buying pre-owned is that it's quite challenging to obtain the service history of the watch, and it can be hard to get a pre-purchase assessment of the state of the movement.

All the best.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

tony20009 said:


> If it's going to have any issue, it'll be the barrel bridge one that affects any of the watches having the same JLC 920 movement (VC 1120) inside. The issue largely won't manifest itself if the watch has been consistently and routinely serviced. The problem, of course, when buying pre-owned is that it's quite challenging to obtain the service history of the watch, and it can be hard to get a pre-purchase assessment of the state of the movement.


Good point. However, if the good doctor opts for a chronograph version of the Overseas and not the time/date model, this won't be a concern as it uses a different movement. But yeah, if buying a used watch which is a number of years old, a clear service record should be one of the key considerations.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Good point about the movement/service history!


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Have a look at that:
Eterna automatic Chronograph "Pulsometer". Has integrated pulse meter chapter and looks gorgeous!

http://www.worldofwatches.com/weekl...lack-genuine-alligator-eterna-1942-41-64-1177










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## c.hanninen (Sep 25, 2013)

JLC Geophysic 1958. If you can find one.


----------



## DrJuice (Nov 19, 2015)

I dont think x-rays give off magnetism.


----------



## beepos (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey hospitality, I'm a med student now, but in a former life I worked on wall street. I bought a Vacheron Constantin Overseas 47040. Its an awesome watch, is subdued, and noone knows what it is, so I can wear it even when seeing patients etc. but my wrist is 7.25 inches, and i's on the high end for watch sizes

I'm assuming you're a radiologist or radiation oncologist (given your x ray comment)-though that can also be for cards or IR. Whatever watch you get, dont wear it near an mri machine or ct scanner-even the milgauss or its ilk cant hold up to that

You have to decide if you want a dress watch or a sports watch. A dress watch is probably more versatile, but in medicine you rarely dress to the nines where a sports watch would be unacceptable

So the VC Overseas is perfect in many ways. As is the AP Royal Oak, the IWC ingenier, the Rolex Sub, the Rolex Milgauss, the VC Patrimony (may be out of your budget), the Parmigiani Fleureur Tonda, the Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar, the JLC Master Chrono/Master Ultra Thin Moon/Geophysic/Geophysic Dead Beat seconds


----------



## beepos (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh and Pulsometers are fairly useless. Most are graduated for 30 seconds which is pointless-the only one I know for 15 are from Patek, which is out of your price range. I also dislike them bc they clutter the dial, but thats my personal preference.

Honestly, I would also avoid Rolex. Thry're too recognizable-and in medicine that can be an issue, especially with lawsuit happy patients. A Rolex Sub is so beautiful, but also everyone and their mom knows Rolex. 

On my medicine rotation, I had a dude with a gold Yachtmaster tell me "In 50 years, you should buy a watch like mine," showing off his yatchmaster. All the while I was nodding and checking his pulse on my Overseas. A Rolex may bring unwanted attention


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

If you're a doctor working in a hospital environment, then you may want to go with an Omega Master Co-Axial out of sheer practicality. Omega's Master line can withstand magnetic fields > than 15,000 Gauss, whereas the Milgauss withstands up to 1,000 Gauss. Master Co-Axials work differently and don't use a protective inner case like most anti-magnetic watches do, but rather the movement itself is non-magnetic:














I believe the Omega Aqua Terra >15,000 Gauss was the first Master Co-Axial released by Omega:









Omega just announced this lovely little number, which incidentally is a Master Co-Axial:


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input!

I really like the looks of the VC Silver dial chrono. I need to go try it on in person and see how it feels & fits. 

Anyone know what it retails for? I got in touch with a seller and he noted he can possibly get this 25% off retail.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Also, can anyone chime in on how VC warranty works? If I purchase used and it has warranty, can I just take it into the VC boutique and ask for service? How will they verify if I have warranty? 

I know with Rolex one gets a warranty card. I also did some digging and the RSC NYC is very strict and is not servicing for warranty cards that are foreign without a receipt or some proof.

Also, if I buy used VC without warranty left, shld I take it in for a service right away? How much would something like this cost?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hospitality said:


> Also, can anyone chime in on how VC warranty works? If I purchase used and it has warranty, can I just take it into the VC boutique and ask for service? How will they verify if I have warranty?
> 
> I know with Rolex one gets a warranty card. I also did some digging and the RSC NYC is very strict and is not servicing for warranty cards that are foreign without a receipt or some proof.
> 
> Also, if I buy used VC without warranty left, shld I take it in for a service right away? How much would something like this cost?


You should understand that servicing and warranty repairs are two very different things. You don't need to have anything other than an authentic VC watch to get service. You need to have an authentic VC watch that has a manufacturing defect and a remaining balance of warranty coverage to get a warranty repair.

Warranty documents come with new watches. Pre-owned watches may or may not come with the original warranty documentation. If you don't have it, it really won't matter whether there is any balance of warranty left, unless perhaps VC itself can establish that the watch must necessarily be within the warranty period _and _was sold by an authorized dealer/VC boutique rather than a grey market seller (or, God forbid, felon).










If you have the warranty document, take it with your to an authorized dealer or VC boutique when you take the watch in for warranty repairs. If you haven't got it or aren't seeking a warranty repair, just take the watch. VC don't care how you came by the watch for servicing.

All the best.

P.S./Edit:
Many VC watches don't need to be sent to VC for servicing. A good local watchmaker can do anything that's needed. The only thing that will require you to send it to VC (or an authorized VC service center) is needing OEM VC parts, which may or may not be needed when you send the piece for service. The most insanely and seemingly insignificant parts can be the ones that require one to send a watch to VC rather than to a local watchmaker who isn't associated with VC. A dry rotted and proprietary seal or gasket, or one that breaks when the watch is being disassembled, are examples of such parts.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

tony thank you for clarifying.

During the warranty period, can I take the watch in to a local VC boutique to have it undergo maintenance for free? 

I was searching and the threads about the VC servicing are eye opening. It costs a bunch and the service can take months!


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Hospitality said:


> tony thank you for clarifying.
> 
> During the warranty period, can I take the watch in to a local VC boutique to have it undergo maintenance for free?
> 
> I was searching and the threads about the VC servicing are eye opening. It costs a bunch and the service can take months!


I think you may be confused about warranty vs servicing still. Warranty is there for manufacturer defects. If there is nothing wrong with the watch (as in runs within specs, functions properly) - no manufacturer will offer free service via warranty. If there is a problem and it is within warranty period - they will fix it, but just taking it to boutique does not mean they'll do free maintenance. And not every AD\boutique will service on site - many will ship to SC and yes - it can take months to have it processed.


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Ahhh ok. I think I have a grasp of the idea now.

How much is retail for a new silver dial chrono VC? I cannot find this online.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hospitality said:


> Ahhh ok. I think I have a grasp of the idea now.
> 
> How much is retail for a new silver dial chrono VC? I cannot find this online.


The US retail for the silver dial chrono is $21K if I am not mistaken, but in many cases you can get some discount (not spectacular, though). Unless you are prepared to revise your budget way up your best bet is going to a grey dealer (~14.5-15K for a brand new one with purchase date stamped when you buy) or buying a used one from a reputable private seller (~12K or so, give or take).


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Igor01 said:


> The US retail for the silver dial chrono is $21K if I am not mistaken, but in many cases you can get some discount (not spectacular, though). Unless you are prepared to revise your budget way up your best bet is going to a grey dealer (~14.5-15K for a brand new one with purchase date stamped when you buy) or buying a used one from a reputable private seller (~12K or so, give or take).


You nailed it. I just reached out to a grey dealer. Was told New model 49150 silver dial/bracelet will be $15k from a European AD. Is that about the going price? Can I negotiate this?

I am just a little hesitant to go used as I am worried something may be wrong with the watch and this may lead to a service, which would be about 2K. Valid thought?


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hospitality said:


> You nailed it. I just reached out to a grey dealer. Was told New model 49150 silver dial/bracelet will be $15k from a European AD. Is that about the going price? Can I negotiate this?
> 
> I am just a little hesitant to go used as I am worried something may be wrong with the watch and this may lead to a service, which would be about 2K. Valid thought?


You can always try to bring the price down but chances are they won't yield much. If they go down $14K for a brand new watch it's not a bad deal. But if you don't mind spending that much there are other options to look at, one in particular I would consider is the silver dial Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 15400. It's not a chrono (but who uses chrono anyway?) and only has time and date but is a spectacular watch, will definitely make a bigger visual splash than an Overseas chrono, which is a lot more subtle and restrained. A used 15400 can be found for about $12-13K used in mint condition or ~$14-15 unworn. There's a lot going for both options with very strong attraction points for either one but if I could only get one, I may have opted for a silver 15400 only. 15400 will turn heads more than the Overseas but it's on a verge of acceptable for your wrist size - I have a 6.75" wrist too and I am comfortable wearing mine but I will readily admit that an Overseas looks more organically appropriate on my wrist.

With an expense like this I would strongly suggest trying whatever watch you have your mind set on first and if possible more than once. Sometimes we fall in love with the idea of a particular watch, spend endless hours researching it and looking at pictures and videos, but then after we finally get it we find that the idea and the actual watch are not necessarily the same. The infatuation passes rather quickly and we realize that it was great for a fling but we'd rather choose something else for a lifetime marriage so to speak.

As for getting a used watch - there is an element of unknown there for sure, but if you deal with a reputable seller and the watch clearly hasn't been worn much (wear invariably shows on a steel watch and bracelet, unless it's been polished) it's probably fine for a number of years. You can also find a watch that's been recently serviced (the service certificate would be included normally). Even if you wear the watch daily it's not a hard rule that you absolutely must have it serviced every 5 years or whatever the recommended period of time is, and if you rotate it with other watches you prolong that period. The VC caliber 1137 in the Overseas chrono is a time-tested solid movement and should last decades with an occasional service.

As far as the the cost of the service it will probably be in the $1500-2000 range for the Overseas Chrono. Chronograph is a more complicated movement so VC (and any other manufacturer) will charge more for servicing one than a time/date only model. There are some competent independent watchmakers that could probably do it for less but unless I know for a fact that they have done a great job with this type of a watch before I'd think twice about entrusting them with mine. VC will also polish the watch and bracelet (if you specifically authorize it) and it will look brand new, I am not sure how well an independent could do this although I am sure there are some that totally could.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Also, if you are a bit patient (no pun intended there, doc!) you might be able to get a better deal a bit further down the road once the new is available in stores. But that probably will be six months from now, at least.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

I honestly feel that while you have a 10k budget this doesn’t mean you have to send that amount, I’ve always gone to the look of the watch over brand name, brand is important but not just because it’s on the dial, it’s a good budget and the watch will be special regardless due to who’s buying it. 

While the watch won’t be in a hard environment consideration does need to be taken for knock and bumps on hard surfaces, I think a steel bracelet is a must along with a reasonable water resistance in case you have and spills on the watch you’ll need to wash it off. 

The SD4K is a fine watch. But I’d also consider looking at more watches – can’t hurt & it could be fun as well


----------



## Urik81 (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems like you made your choice already, but if not - think about RO. Out of my humble collection the 15202 gets the most of wrist time. It's very comfortable on the wrist, has fantastic bracelet, history behind it and represents one of the best designs in watch industry IMO.
Anyway with a 10K watch it's hard to go wrong. At least I didn't see any "bad" watches in the thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Richerson said:


> I honestly feel that while you have a 10k budget this doesn't mean you have to send that amount, I've always gone to the look of the watch over brand name, brand is important but not just because it's on the dial, it's a good budget and the watch will be special regardless due to who's buying it.
> 
> While the watch won't be in a hard environment consideration does need to be taken for knock and bumps on hard surfaces, I think a steel bracelet is a must along with a reasonable water resistance in case you have and spills on the watch you'll need to wash it off.
> 
> The SD4K is a fine watch. But I'd also consider looking at more watches - can't hurt & it could be fun as well


Yeah, this. Working in a hospital environment, I see many of the docs here wearing - dare I say it on the HEW forum - G-Shocks for precisely the reason you mentioned. With all the equipment that surrounds you, the watch will inevitably take a hit on something or other. And if it were me, I would immediately cringe upon hearing my new Overseas slam into the metal bed frame of my patient. I'm not saying to scrap the Overseas altogether and go get your G-Shock, but speaking from personal experience, I'm not sure that the Overseas or another HEW is the right timepiece in a hospital/patient care environment. Keep in mind that there is the potential for whatever watch you're wearing to come in contact with bodily fluids and/or chemicals; I wouldn't particularly enjoy getting blood, urine, or the like on my $10k+ watch, and would much rather have a G-Shock take that on. Also, in terms of pure aesthetics, I'm not so sure how an Overseas, especially if mounted on a steel bracelet, would look in scrubs; might look out of place.

If a G-Shock doesn't work for you and you still insist on a timepiece of the mechanical persuasion, then Rolex might fit the bill, but there is still the issue of being surrounded by magnetic fields from hospital equipment, and the Milgauss wouldn't do the trick for you since it is sans a date window. The Master Co-Axial Omegas are a great choice not only for their extreme anti-magnetic properties, but because they're pretty shock resistant with their use of silicon. You may also want to consider offerings from Sinn, Damasko, Ball, Bremont, et al.: Not high end for sure, and your $10k budget would surely be able to buy at least one of each of these brands, but they are purely utilitarian (offer great shock resistance and many models are anti-magnetic), are tough as nails and meant to take a beating (with their of hardened steel or DLC coating for example), and not to mention, they would also be very aptly suited for wearing with scrubs.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hospitality said:


> Ah ok. Wish it had a date.


Why do you need a date on a dial? In all honesty it kills the symmetry on the dial. Is it because you reference the date often?

David


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

My whole family works in various medical careers. 

The most popular watches that medical people wear while at work are mostly all digital, and I would guess the Casio G-Shocks are the leaders. They are tough as nails, waterproof, and the easy to use chronograph functions are handy.


----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

I work in a hospital and G-Shocks are popular as well, but I don't see anything wrong with wearing an Omega PO Co-Axial or a Rolex. I wear my Omega often in the hospital and have no problems since it's easy to clean.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Unless you're a total watch nerd like the rest of us, just get the Rolex you want. If you are like the other 99% off the population who doesn't spend way too much time on this forum, you aren't going to enjoy spending $1k every 5ish years to send your watch for servicing. Not to mention that servicing could easily take 6 months so then you'll need another watch for those times. The Rolex is fairly bullet proof, you like it, and it can be serviced quickly by countless locations (independent watchmaker or Rolex service centers)


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Solomente said:


> Unless you're a total watch nerd like the rest of us, just get the Rolex you want. If you are like the other 99% off the population who doesn't spend way too much time on this forum, you aren't going to enjoy spending $1k every 5ish years to send your watch for servicing. Not to mention that servicing could easily take 6 months so then you'll need another watch for those times. The Rolex is fairly bullet proof, you like it, and it can be serviced quickly by countless locations (independent watchmaker or Rolex service centers)


Question: Can a Rolex be serviced by a non-Rolex certified watch repairman, or is that just something people never do. I could understand why, of course.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> Question: Can a Rolex be serviced by a non-Rolex certified watch repairman, or is that just something people never do. I could understand why, of course.


Countless independent shops service Rolexes every day. I don't know if Rolex has a "certification" program for watchmakers but even if it does I'm sure a huge number service them without it. 
One of the places near me says they use "Rolex recommended equipment" like timing machines.


----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

Alden said:


> Question: Can a Rolex be serviced by a non-Rolex certified watch repairman, or is that just something people never do. I could understand why, of course.


Yes definitely, just like cars. It's just up to you to take the risk/make sure you do enough research.


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

from another doc i present to you a 1969 speedmaster with pulseometer bezel......you can always justify it as a work expense becuase of the pulseometer as a piece of medical eqiupment(not that i do or have actually ever used the pulseometer) its medically oriented, a classic and will never age. It is also well under budget for a new one with this bezel


----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

fetasigma said:


> from another doc i present to you a 1969 speedmaster with pulseometer bezel......you can always justify it as a work expense becuase of the pulseometer as a piece of medical eqiupment(not that i do or have actually ever used the pulseometer) its medically oriented, a classic and will never age. It is also well under budget for a new one with this bezel


Interesting. What does that bezel do?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

There are many other watches with pulsimeters, though arguably this is the most timeless. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

You start the chrono, count 15 pulses and then stop chrono, or just look over and you have your pulse rate. Useless in real life but neat to have in the medical profession


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Personally I like the Omega DeVille Tresor lately. And surprisingly the gold instead of the silver in this one.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Read the whole thread. This is my opinion:

First, take your time. You seem new to watches which is absolutely ok. So do some reading, watch reviews, understand the differences, compare prices.....so you can make an informed decision. 

Rolex. It's the safe choice in your case. Taugh, accurate, 5yrs warranty, 10yrs service intervals, good resale if you decide to flip. Any Rolex model would do it for you. It is more of a matter which one you like more. Yes, it's common but it's common for a reason. It will take a good beating over many decades without letting you down. Also, it has the advantage of Easylink or glidelock clasps which are a blessing.

If you go up a notch, in really HE territory than that requires a bit more research. If you pick a chrono price goes up significantly and so does the cost to service it. 
Be careful with grey market dealers, see what type of warranty you get. 
Some HE brands loose value more than others. Have a look at new vs pre-owned. 

I belive it is fair to say that you'll probably buy other watches too soon after getting this one. After you get to scratch the "expensive" one a few times you'll most likely get another one, less expensive, such a G-shock or spend a couple of grand for a used Omega Seamaster. You'd alternate wearing them and that's great. 

Also, you can get a Rolex now and, in a few years, get yourself a PP or a VC. Rolex can be the everyday watch and the other one, your dress watch for those days when you want to wear something different.



Good luck with the quest! Let us know what your choice is in the end.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Verdi said:


> I belive it is fair to say that you'll probably buy other watches too soon after getting this one. After you get to scratch the "expensive" one a few times you'll most likely get another one, less expensive, such a G-shock or spend a couple of grand for a used Omega Seamaster. You'd alternate wearing them and that's great.


Talk about hitting the nail on the head in my watch journey... after a few affordable models, I started with a Rolex SD4k, got a G-Shock Rangeman later that year, and just got a used Speedy. Have you been stalking me?!


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for all of the wonderful suggestions!

Someone asked why I want the date - when signing notes, I often have to put the date and it would be great if I can just peek at my watch, instead of going for my cell phone.

I work in a private practice setting - there is less likelihood that I will get bodily fluids over the watch.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hospitality said:


> Thank you for all of the wonderful suggestions!
> 
> Someone asked why I want the date - when signing notes, I often have to put the date and it would be great if I can just peek at my watch, instead of going for my cell phone.
> 
> I work in a private practice setting - there is less likelihood that I will get bodily fluids over the watch.


You had the right idea from the start. There's no better watch for daily use at that price range than Rolex; they've essentially perfected the practical, everyday luxury wristwatch.

The only question is which one to get.


----------



## demollo (Mar 16, 2015)

For me the choice would be simple : i would go either with Milgauss or Omega AT 15k


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

This !!!








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## onkyo (Oct 21, 2008)

Steel Rolex Daytona lightly used ....


----------



## Hospitality (Jan 29, 2016)

Hope I am not violating any rules, but I came across these two pieces below and wanted some opinions in regards to being a good buy, authenticity, price point, etc etc. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here. Thanks.

FS:Vacheron CONSTANTIN OVERSEAS CHRONOGRAPH-49150/B01A-9095-STAINLESS STEEL-SILVER - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum

TimeZone : TZ Showcase » FS:Vacheron Constantin Overseas MINT Original style REDUCED


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hospitality said:


> Hope I am not violating any rules, but I came across these two pieces below and wanted some opinions in regards to being a good buy, authenticity, price point, etc etc. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here. Thanks.
> 
> FS:Vacheron CONSTANTIN OVERSEAS CHRONOGRAPH-49150/B01A-9095-STAINLESS STEEL-SILVER - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum
> 
> TimeZone : TZ Showcase » FS:Vacheron Constantin Overseas MINT Original style REDUCED


Looks like that second was already sold.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Hospitality said:


> Hope I am not violating any rules, but I came across these two pieces below and wanted some opinions in regards to being a good buy, authenticity, price point, etc etc. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here. Thanks.
> 
> FS:Vacheron CONSTANTIN OVERSEAS CHRONOGRAPH-49150/B01A-9095-STAINLESS STEEL-SILVER - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


DavidSW is a well-regarded seller. You'll get a good price, but not rock bottom, and in exchange you get to work with someone who has a great reputation you can count on.

As for the watch itself, it's a good choice.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Spangles said:


> DavidSW is a well-regarded seller. You'll get a good price, but not rock bottom, and in exchange you get to work with someone who has a great reputation you can count on.
> 
> As for the watch itself, it's a good choice.


Another vote for DavidSW--bought my Hulk from him. Buy with confidence.


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast (Feb 26, 2016)

Didn't Rolex make a jumping seconds hand watch for surgeons? That would be fun.


----------



## Slomosen (Dec 10, 2015)

I totally agree with the omega globemaster. The vacheron would be a close second. The rolex just has a "been there, done that" kind of vibe.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

I would consider Glashutte Original Panomatic in SS......it's on my radar also 
beautiful watch with nicely decorated movement and great details


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)




----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Alex_TA said:


>


No,

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> No,
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pimp4cheddar (Jul 6, 2010)

11 pages and no answer!!!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

pimp4cheddar said:


> 11 pages and no answer!!!


There are a lot of these threads. New users come and get advice, and once they've got what they want, they never return. "Hospitality" hasn't posted since his last post in this thread almost 2 years ago.


----------



## BadTrainDriver (Jul 7, 2006)

pimp4cheddar said:


> 11 pages and no answer!!!


Noob settings


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Get the new rolex explorer or a batman you can’t get wrong with those


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## ryanwatch1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Can't go wrong with the good ole' blue/black GMT!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

dbostedo said:


> There are a lot of these threads. New users come and get advice, and once they've got what they want, they never return. "Hospitality" hasn't posted since his last post in this thread almost 2 years ago.


is it thompson without a p ?_?


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey guy!!! Which watch did u buy!?!?!?! Haha


----------



## modasf (Jan 6, 2018)

For a doctor I say some sort of Datejust or a Submariner. (two tone sub would be my go to in your situation) Interesting you don't like the sub but like the sea-dweller though. 

Congrats on the wedding though!


----------



## modasf (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow sorry for the bump on a 2 year old thread LOL


Anyone know what he end up getting?


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I heard he bought a watch.


----------



## ghoatson (Feb 29, 2012)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms!

Or go funky with a Sarpaneva


----------



## xand (Sep 16, 2014)

LARufCTR said:


> I heard he bought a watch.


What did he buy?


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

IWC Portuguese is the way to go here! Should be able to find gold in your range.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

modasf said:


> For a doctor I say some sort of Datejust or a Submariner.


This made me chuckle, thank you. Perhaps a pulsometer for a sailor?


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

How about vintage? Here's my Cyma recommending something like this it has a date. There is a Vacheron on eBay right now around $7k that is yellow gold and silver dial its stunning wish I could buy it but I just bought a Patek so I'm out of the market for a while. Middle pic is my Patek lower pic is,some vontages including the VC date I mentioned. The upper right Hamilton I purchased and should have tomorrow. I'll post one more pic of a GP that looks awesome in another reply.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's a fine GP date and power reserve and a wrist shot of my Hasler and Cyma. I doubt if you could find the Hasler but many watches are available with the same Valjoux/ETA 7751 movement that look very similar. These watches moonphase watches in 18k can be found on EBay for about $3k which is what I paid.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Proctologist?


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> Proctologist?


Lol

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Proctologist?


Dr. Cosmo Kramer, Proctology.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

Wonder what the guy bought...


----------



## vindicate (Nov 29, 2017)

Gee, if I were you, a Longines Pulsometer!


----------

